# Smoking a Brisket Flat!



## bbally (Dec 30, 2010)

Well the weather is a little rough out here in Western Colorado.....

_"Neither snow nor rain nor heat nor gloom of night stays a smoker from the slow completion of their smokes"_

I found a brisket flat from our butcher steer this year.  It was hiding in the freezer, looked like a nice laid back day to do a smoke.  So out to my poor frozen friend.














Get the wood into the box and fire it up.  Designed to heat fast and hold well it should not take more then 15 minutes to be up to 225 F.  Prep the brisket flat while she comes up to temp.







And then its into the smoker.  Just something cool about a winter smoke....... quiet outside with the snow coming down... smell of hickory and oak doing its magic.  Firebox was a little slow kicking off today, but it will catch up quickly.













As it comes up to temp she starts to smoke.    And so in the middle of the Western Colorado snow storm on the second last day of the year.



















Can wait to taste the results.......


----------



## jirodriguez (Dec 30, 2010)

Looking good Bbally! I sure do miss Rocky Mountain snow.... used to live in Taos, NM off and on growing up. I know what you mean about that magical quiet you get during a good snow.


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 30, 2010)

Now that's hard core smoking there Bob. I thnk that last picture would make a great SMF Christmas card for next year. I know the brisket will be good and I know we will be seeing it soon enough. Right Bob........


----------



## 0331grunt (Dec 30, 2010)

Looks good!  For sure a hard core smoker... gotta be a MARINE thing!  LOL!  Semper Fi, Brother!


----------



## bbally (Dec 30, 2010)

0331grunt said:


> gotta be a MARINE thing!  LOL!  Semper Fi, Brother!


Back at you Devil Dog....


----------



## rdknb (Dec 30, 2010)

that look beautiful, both the smoker in the snaow and the snow.  Doing a brisket tomorrow and you reminded me I have some yosadias.  I will try that as a marinade


----------



## pintobean (Dec 30, 2010)

Looks like fun. I too love that quiet during a snow storm. I love being out in snow. When I lived in San Diego I would go up in the mountains outside of town just to see some snow.


----------



## porked (Dec 30, 2010)

Great pics of your place, anxious to see the fished product, and thanks for sharing.


----------



## bbally (Dec 31, 2010)

Finished up very nicely.  I am working out my minimum spicing protocols, they are there!


----------



## mrsb (Dec 31, 2010)

Looks delicious! The snow is beautiful.  My 5 year old just asked me yesterday when we are going to Colorado.  I have no idea where it came from but apparently he wants to see some "real" snow!


----------



## msujohn (Dec 31, 2010)

Did you smoke it in the pan the whole time?   What temp did you take it out at?   I've tried briskets several times and haven't been able to get them the way I would like.   They always seem to come up a little tough.  Just looking for some advice/direction.


----------



## captsly (Dec 31, 2010)

Looks good! Both the snow and the brisket. I am smoking a flat as we speak, only the weather hear in Texas is just a tad warmer...almost 70 today!!


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 31, 2010)

Looks great Bob !!!!

Any pics of it sliced???

I thought you were gonna put the umbrella up, sit down with your feet propped up on the snow covered table, and have a couple cold ones.

Bear


----------



## bbally (Dec 31, 2010)

msujohn said:


> Did you smoke it in the pan the whole time?   What temp did you take it out at?   I've tried briskets several times and haven't been able to get them the way I would like.   They always seem to come up a little tough.  Just looking for some advice/direction.


I always pan flats if I am smoking them alone.  If I am doing a bunch in the rotisserie Southern Pride I don't pan them cause the baste each other.

Whole packers I don't pan til about 6 hours into it.

I don't take out by temperature, I mash it with my fingers to feel the give.  That is the way I was taught as a kid.

My feeling for a good product is:  it should be panned, it takes at least 10 hours for a 5 pounder, it must be flipped every two hours.  I always use papain on belly side.


----------



## bbally (Dec 31, 2010)

Bearcarver said:


> Looks great Bob !!!!
> 
> Any pics of it sliced???
> 
> ...


Yes I will post them when I slice it.  I slice them cold whenever possible.


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 31, 2010)

bbally said:


> Bearcarver said:
> 
> 
> > Looks great Bob !!!!
> ...


Great!!!----
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





----OOOOPS, Sorry,

Bear


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 31, 2010)

bbally said:


> msujohn said:
> 
> 
> > Did you smoke it in the pan the whole time?   What temp did you take it out at?   I've tried briskets several times and haven't been able to get them the way I would like.   They always seem to come up a little tough.  Just looking for some advice/direction.
> ...


Did you foil the brisket or just leave in the open pan until done? By the way that looks like beautiful country!


----------



## bbally (Jan 1, 2011)

Here are the pictures of the brisket I smoked New Years Eve for our New Years Dinner.  Some had asked for sliced pictures.

















































Hope you liked it.  We sure did!  Great for watching the twilight zone......


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 2, 2011)

Yup!

That's what I was waiting for!

Real nice Bob!

Thanks,

Bear


----------



## deannc (Jan 2, 2011)

Nice looking chow Bob!  Thanks for sharing the great Qview!


----------



## losyeny (Jan 2, 2011)

What rub did you apply over the Yoshidas?


----------



## smoke dawg (Jan 2, 2011)

Thanks for sharing. I would rather smoke in a winter storm than a hot summer day anytime!


----------



## bbally (Jan 2, 2011)

losyeny said:


> What rub did you apply over the Yoshidas?


Belly side:

Yoshidas, papain (adolfs meat tenderizer), cracked pepper, thyme, chili powder (dark)

Hide Side:

Yoshidas. salt, cracked pepper, thyme, rosemary, chili powder (dark), diced fresh garlic, onion powder.

The onion powder acts as a great paste to hold all the stuff onto the brisket.


----------



## bbally (Jan 2, 2011)

SmokinAl said:


> bbally said:
> 
> 
> > msujohn said:
> ...


I don't foil brisket.

Thanks I live on the Colorado River.  Just beyond those trees.


----------



## rdknb (Jan 2, 2011)

yep that does look so good


----------



## meateater (Jan 2, 2011)

bbally said:


> Finished up very nicely.  I am working out my minimum spicing protocols, they are there!


I agree on that brisket. Beautiful country your in by the way.


----------



## papagreer (Jan 5, 2011)

nice looking brisket, Bob! I still need to smoke one but soon...i hope 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Any reason you slice them cold? Nice to see some brussel sprouts. I love those things. Nice way to bring in the New Year!

Chris


----------



## ak1 (Jan 5, 2011)

That is an absolutely delicious lookin' brisket. I think you've inspired me to make another soon.


----------



## so ms smoker (Jan 9, 2011)

Nice looking flat. Seeing the sliced pic, I could almost taste it!


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 9, 2011)

That is one great looking brisket - Nice qview too. Thanks for sharing


----------



## rio_grande (Jan 9, 2011)

Looking good Bob, Why is it when ya ask for a brisket from the butcher you end up with a flat? We have been dealing with the same butcher for 10+ years and never could get them to cut a whole packer. LOL, Changed butchers this year same thing.

I cook mine in a pan too.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jan 10, 2011)

Rio_Grande said:


> Looking good Bob, Why is it when ya ask for a brisket from the butcher you end up with a flat? We have been dealing with the same butcher for 10+ years and never could get them to cut a whole packer. LOL, Changed butchers this year same thing.
> 
> I cook mine in a pan too.


That's all they have at my grocery stores too ($4.99 to $8.99 per pound), but Wally World has the full packer usually for about $1.98 per pound.

Bear


----------



## alelover (Jan 13, 2011)

Those slices look awesome. I'm getting inspired. I need to go to Wally world.


----------



## beer-b-q (Jan 13, 2011)

Great Looking Brisket Bob...


----------



## jongonz70 (Jan 20, 2011)

DARN That thing looks AWESOME!!! im cookin up a 4# flat tomorrow. i can only hope it turns out as good looking as that bad boy. Great Job!


----------

